# Flowering Room Remodel



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm getting there.  This is a 3 x 6.5 space--it is hard to take pictures in there.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 6, 2008)

Yo Ho Goddess,
   WOW, that's a cool looking room. Hmmmm I could do a lot with that. Can't wait to see what you come up with. I just love a girl that likes tools. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 6, 2008)

lookin good. can't wait to see it in action


----------



## JBonez (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good thg! 

go big or go home!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Goddess,
> WOW, that's a cool looking room. Hmmmm I could do a lot with that. Can't wait to see what you come up with. I just love a girl that likes tools. LOL
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



LOL--Well, this is what I have done with it so far.  I took the mylar down and put up Panda film.  There is a dedicated 20 amp circuit run to the room, plus 1 outlet that is run off the master bathroom circuit.  The door was originally at the end of the room (the wall in pix 3).  It made getting in and out of the room hard.  I moved the door from where it was to about the middle of the long wall, which opens into my bathroom.  Very handy for changing out the buckets.  I added some electrical outlets to the wall opposite the door and ran some more rigid ducting.  There is more ventilation (fans) than are visible in the pictures.  I'd appreciate any suggestions that you may have...

Yeah, I'm the kind of girl that would rather go to a hardware store than any other kind of store .  I was a single mother most of my life--it is amazing what you can teach yourself to do when you have no money.:hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 6, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm the kind of girl that would rather go to a hardware store than any other kind of store .



where have you been all my life, lol, no, really.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 6, 2008)

ok im havin my doubts about you being a female THG. if its true your my next ex wife.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Goddess,

    I see a GFI in there. Smart thinking on all points with that. Are your other outlets all wired through that GFI ? Made me start looking for that when you mentioned the bathroom, and emptying buckets. One needs to be very cautious around electrical.

  Personally I don't care for something that can reach out and chomp your butt, and you never saw it coming.

   Electrical can and frequently does reach out to touch someone. 

  Ever think about this ?   it's invisible for the most part, you can't hear it, sometimes you can smell it, but that's no real warning, and I refuse to see if it has any taste to it, I don't care if my friends have upped the offer or not. I'm not going to give it a licky lick... LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 6, 2008)

:aok::hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Hey Goddess,
> 
> I see a GFI in there. Smart thinking on all points with that. Are your other outlets all wired through that GFI ? Made me start looking for that when you mentioned the bathroom, and emptying buckets. One needs to be very cautious around electrical.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, the GFI is the first on the circuit.  The outlet from the bathroom circuit is also GFI protected.  Trust me, I have been zapped a couple of times--I don't like it at all.  I am super careful with electricity.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 6, 2008)

HMMmmmm,
  I might have to rethink part of my life now. Let's see,  your a girl, you like to smoke MJ, you know how to grow, you like tools,  and your smart too. How should I handle this ? Wait I got it. it's all coming clear to me. I knew I shoulda held out, is there anywhere on this planet where I can have more than one lady ? will you adopt me ? I'm up for adoption, and I'm fuzzy too. LMAO :hubba:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 6, 2008)

*grow room envy*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> ...is there anywhere on this planet where I can have more than one lady ?...
> KingKahuuna



Ummmm, parts of Utah .  I could adopt you however...


----------



## aslan king (Dec 6, 2008)

I am not just another leg humper but this is another reason why I love you:hubba:


----------



## Elven (Dec 7, 2008)

NICE!!! I wish I could smoke some of the bud that comes out of that room.


----------



## cryhavoc (Dec 7, 2008)

Badass grow room!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 7, 2008)

cool baby,you are the most gifted lady ever born.


----------



## Elven (Dec 7, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> cool baby,you are the most gifted lady ever born.



Defiantly in the top 5


----------

